# Stirring while pumping into final media



## 360spyder (Mar 12, 2014)

If using a hotplate with stirrer, should you let it stir minimally while sucking into media bottle with pump or shut the stirring off all together?


----------



## Ironbuilt (Mar 12, 2014)

I wouldnt bother because if it hasnt crashed its all going to the media bottle in the end.


----------



## 360spyder (Mar 12, 2014)

Thanks. I agree.


----------

